# Bend - hook - Haken



## Knispel (24. Januar 2005)

Habe gelesen, dass man Bend-Hook-Haken nicht benutzen sollte, warum ??


----------



## Hummer (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bend - hook - Haken*

Sie sollen zwar sehr sicher halten, aber starke Verletzungen im Maul des Fisches hervorrufen.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Pilkman (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bend - hook - Haken*

Benthooks sollen aufgrund ihres langen und starren Hebels im Drill zu stark im Maul des Fisches arbeiten und so wie Hummer schon sagte zu teilweise größeren Wunden führen. Sichere und schonende Alternativen sind weiche und sich im Drill verformende Hakenschenkelverlängerungen aus Schrumpfschlauch.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bend - hook - Haken*

Benthooks sitzen zwar sehr sicher im Maul, wenn der Fisch aber im Drill die Richtung ändert, wirkt der Haken wie ein Dosenöffner und reißt ein großes Loch ins Fischmaul.
Also: Finger wech vom Benthook


----------



## Swe-Carp (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bend - hook - Haken*

Benthooks bohren sich manchmal mehrfach durch Unter+Oberrlippe.

Sie vernadeln förmlich das Maul.Desweiteren greifen sie zu Früh was zu 
Schlitzwunden im Schlund führen kann.
Und wie meine Vorschreiber schon richtig schrieben,die großen Hebelkräfte führen zu großen Löchern.Wenn Benthooks schon sein müssen dann in kleinen Größen 6-.Besser ist aber immer ein Line-Aligner.
                             Viele Grüße Rene
No Kill for Future


----------



## Manni1980 (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bend - hook - Haken*

Servus,

die großen Wunden werden nur verursacht wenn man große Bent Hooks benutzt! Der ursprüngliche Bent Hook war ein extrem großer Nympfenhaken.
Meiner Meinung kommt es bei kleinen Haken Größen nicht zu den besagten Verletzungen. Ich selber fische den PB No Escape Hook Größe 6, ist von der Form auch ein Bent Hook, und hatte noch keine derartigen Verletzungen. Das der Haken durch die Form bedingt früher greift stimmt, aber dem kann man durch ändern der Haarlänge und der Vorfachlänge entegegenwirken. Also man kann nicht Grundsätzlich sagen das Bent Hooks schlecht sind. Aber wie schon mein Vorredner erwähnte haben Line-Aligner in etwa den ähnlichen Effekt und sind auf jeden Fall Fischschonend.


----------



## chinook (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bend - hook - Haken*

Was genau ist der unterschied zu "circle hooks"?


-chinook


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bend - hook - Haken*

Hi chinook,

circle hocks sind sogenannte kreishaken, kommt daher das die fast ein kreis ergeben, sollen wohl auch gut haken, habs noch nicht getestet...

der benthook hat nen verdammt langen schrägen schänkel, was ihn sehr drehfreudig macht, aber auch wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben, durch die länge sehr aggresiv. der arbeitet durch die hebelwirkung sehr stark im maul des fisches...
das sie sich allerdings in ober und unterlippe bohren ist mir neu, ich glaub da hat jemand nen falschen haken verwendet, normal ist das eigentlich nicht möglich...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bend - hook - Haken*

Hallo Chinook,

mal ein Bild von einem klassischen, wenn auch etwas kurzschenkeligen Benthook...





Quelle: carpermania.de

... wobei ich beispielsweise diesen Haken (Fox Series 5) aufgrund seines längeren Hebels für viel kritischer halte, trotzdem er keinen charakteristischen Knick hat und sich nicht ausdrücklich Benthook schimpft.





Quelle: pianetapesca.it

Der Benthook ist also ein einfach ein Haken mit einem mehr oder weniger stark nach innen gebogenen Schenkel.

Der Circle hat im Gegensatz dazu eine nach innen gebogene Spitze.





Quelle: warehousesports.com


----------



## Strandwanderer (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bend - hook - Haken*

Das wesentliche zum Thema wurde sicher bereits gesagt, wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach aber auch, das ein Bend-Hook in der Regel sehr dünndrähtig ist und dieses zu seiner langschenkligen Bauart ein ausschlitzen begünstigt.
Diese Haken haben tatsächlich keinen Vorteil, sie sind eine sehr unglückliche "Modeerscheinung" der 90ér Jahre und haben hunderte guter Fische geschlitzt und teilweise stark verletzt. |gr: 
Ein Extrem war ein Weserkarpfen, der von einem guten Freund gefangen wurde (22 Pund Spiegelkarpfen). Dieser hatte noch einen Bend-Hook in der Außenlippe zweifach durchstochen und auf der anderen Seite eine sehr stark eingerissene (bis zur Maulspalte), frische Wunde. Da wird unser Klin-Ink wohl auch nicht mehr ausreichend desinfiziert haben, um diese Wunde jemals wieder schließen zu können.
Später trafen wir Flußauf einen "Helden", der uns berichtet hat, dass er die Nacht fünf gute Fische geschlitz hatte und einen Abriß verzeichnete.  |uhoh: Die Montage war eindeutig von diesem Angler und er hat hoffendlich dazugelernt.
 #t


----------



## Knispel (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bend - hook - Haken*

Danke für die Informationen.


----------



## Soxl (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bend - hook - Haken*

Hoi Knispel,

hatte mir zwar vorgenommen, nix dazu zu posten, da es die x-te "Benthook"-Diskussion bin an der ich teilnehme, und am Ende meist nix dabei rauskommt, aber was soll's...  Es gab ja bisher fast nur "Contras", nicht alle davon möchte ich einfach so stehen lassen - dafür war (und manchmal bin) ich zu sehr Rigfetischist  |bla:       

Eigentlich könnte man vorne weg mal darüber diskutieren: WAS ist ein Benthook, oder wann "verdient" ein Haken diese Bezeichnung? 

Vorne weg, ich habe fast zwei volle Saisonen nahezu ausschliesslich Haken gefischt die für die meisten Carper die ich kenne in die betreffende Kategorie fallen, *und* ich fische diese Dinger auch heute noch - nicht immer, aber wenn ich's für sinnvoll halte... Von mir bislang verwendete Modelle sind der Serie 5 von Fox, der Longshank Nailer v. Carp r Us, der F8 von Partridge (Nachfolger des Piggyback Z14 BN) sowie auch der Ritchie McDonald von Partridge (Z 13). Bilder der genannten Modelle sind eigentlich recht einfach im Netz zu finden, bei Interesse poste ich sie auch hier bzw. sind der Erst- und Letztgenannte bereits weiter oben in Pilkman's Posting zu sehen.      

Zurück zu Deiner Eingangsfrage: 
Viele behaupten - ohne je damit gefischt zu haben - dass der sog. Benthook generell grössere/schlimmere Verletzungen in Fischmäulern verursacht, als andere "konventionelle" Hakenmodelle. Dies stimmt so nicht.

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass dies zutrifft, wenn 

a) relativ grosse Haken verwendet werden (je nach Label, etwa ab Gr. 4)
b) diese grossen Modelle in Kontakt mit relativ kleinen Fischen kommen

Kommt daher, dass die grösseren Modelle auch schon 'ne halbwegs ordentliche Bogenbreite haben, welche zusammen mit dem schon erwähnten Hebel bei dünneren Fischlippen ab und an ein "Doppelhaken" verursachen. Im schlimmsten Fall - ähnlich wie von Swe Carp beschrieben - wird die Fischlippe auch mehr als zwei mal durchstochen. 

Hoffe, diese Zeilen haben Dir ein paar nützliche Infos gebracht...

Ansonsten noch...  


> ...aufgrund ihres langen und starren Hebels im Drill zu stark im Maul des Fisches arbeiten...


Ja, sie arbeiten, wie alle Haken - meiner Meinung nach arbeiten aber kürzere Schenkel mit stark ("aggressiv") nach innen geneigtem Öhr stärker... 


> Benthooks sitzen zwar sehr sicher im Maul, wenn der Fisch aber im Drill die Richtung ändert, wirkt der Haken wie ein Dosenöffner und reißt ein großes Loch ins Fischmaul.


Sorry, da lese ich einen Widerspruch im gleichen Satz. Wenn ein Haken "sicher sitz", arbeitet er nicht so wie von Dir beschrieben. Hat auch nix speziell mit Benthooks zu tun, auch diese können "sicher" (für Fänger und Fisch) sitzen, und wie sogar... 


> ...greifen sie zu Früh was zu Schlitzwunden im Schlund führen kann.


Das hat nix mit einem Benthook zu tun. "Zu früh" kann für meine Begriffe ein Haken gar nicht greifen --> es ist ein Spiel der Haar- und Vorfachlänge   Im Karpfenschlund hat jedenfalls kein Haken was zu suchen... 


> Der ursprüngliche Bent Hook war ein extrem großer Nympfenhaken.


Schon ganz gut, gross ist aber anders. Ein Streamerhaken in Grösse 6 - vielleicht noch ein wenig von Mr. Maylin zurechtgefummelt - so in etwa waren die Anfänge des Benthooks.  


> Aber wie schon mein Vorredner erwähnte haben Line-Aligner in etwa den ähnlichen Effekt...


"Ähnlich" mag sein, zumindest an der Luft - schon mal unter Wasser experimentiert?

Gruss, Soxl


----------

